# Tux got a trim!



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

I didn't think he could become any more irresistible, but I was completely wrong!  I wub him! :biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

gosh..I wub him too! LOL He looks wonderful!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

ohhh sweet face! We love how much you love him!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What a sweetie pie face.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

He's definitely wubbable! Such a little cutie!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

_Tux looks great!_


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - his black is really BLACK, and his white really WHITE!!! 
He is SO stinkin handsome!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Wub wub wub! Tux is so adorable!:bounce:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He look so freaking adorable!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

OMG! He's unbelievably CUTE!!!!


----------



## Mr. Brady (Apr 15, 2013)

adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He is gorgeous. I miss when they're puppies and their coat colors are so crisp and dark. They fade so stinking much as they get older.


----------



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

Pixiesmom said:


> He is gorgeous. I miss when they're puppies and their coat colors are so crisp and dark. They fade so stinking much as they get older.


I'm really curious to see how color changes. His dad is still a very crisp/dark B&W parti. His momma is a faded silver.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> He is gorgeous. I miss when they're puppies and their coat colors are so crisp and dark. They fade so stinking much as they get older.


They don't all fade... Kodi is still very much a black and white dog.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

He's adorable!!! I love the parti black and white  That's what my Mikey is 
Super wubable!!!!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

He may change some but not as much as some of the dogs who look completely different! You can see in my two pics here (the avatar and the signature pic) Atticus had a very black mustache and now it's gone !He has gotten grayer as he is a Belton, If I grew him out he would be whiter but I keep him in a puppy cut so you see the gray more.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Tux really is adorable! What a face!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

krandall said:


> They don't all fade... Kodi is still very much a black and white dog.


True...mine did though and Mig has faded alot more on his hiney than his head-he almost looks ombre.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> True...mine did though and Mig has faded alot more on his hiney than his head-he almost looks ombre.


I know a lot of them do... I love Kodi's B&W, but I also LOVE his younger half sister, Nike's color. I don't pick dogs or horses based on color, but if it all came out even, if I couldn't have a red (not likely with Starborn's current lines) I'd love a silver!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

He is really cute. I agree the black is so black and the white so white.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoe is still very black and white too. Tux will look so beautiful in a long coat. I hope you grow it just to show us!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You just never know what you are going to get most of the times with a Havanese.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

absolutely adorable. makes me want another puppy!


----------

